# Jacking a Ram truck



## Oldhickory (Feb 28, 2008)

Need to jack up a 2004 4wd Dodge Ram truck so I can rotate the tires, so each side needs to be jacked. I have 2 hydraulic floor jacks and plenty of stands but not sure where to place the jacks. OEM jack is different, so don't think those locations will work with a floor jack.
Thanks.


----------



## wire_twister (Feb 19, 2008)

Jack it up front and rear by placing jacks under differential center sections. Make sure your jacks can lift the weight, and support it with the stands placed under the axles, before you take the tires off.


----------



## Oldhickory (Feb 28, 2008)

So...lift all 4 wheels and place stands...not one side at a time?


----------



## wire_twister (Feb 19, 2008)

thats the way I do it on my work truck and my personal truck. Most floor jacks do not have enough lift to lift from the side, the jack runs out before the tires clear the ground.


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

LIft all 4 wheels and cross rotate your tires on a 4 wheel drive vehicle. Don't believe me? Check your tire manufacturers recommendations. Prefered rotation will be an X on 4WD vehidles.:yes:


----------



## NothingsLevel (Aug 27, 2006)

Before you lift the truck, break the lugs loose.

Floor jack under the rear pumpkin, get the tires off the ground, the jackstands under the axle (between the spring and the brake disc).

Fronts:

If it's a 1/2 ton, put the floor jack at the lift point on the framerail on one side, get the wheel off the ground, then a jackstand just aft of the jack. Repeat on the other side.

If it's a 3/4 or 1-ton, floor jack under the front pumpkin and do it just like the rear, just watch the balance because that differential is offset from center.

On your truck, unless it's different from Dakotas & Durangos of the same vintage, your rotation pattern should be: Fronts go to the back on the same side, rears cross when they go up to the front. LF to LR, RF to RR, RR to LF, LR to RF.

If you do a 5-wheel rotation...I forget which wat that one goes. It's in your manual though.


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

Nothingslevel, the pattern you state is for a front wheel drive vehicle. :no: The general rule is: cross to drive wheels.:yes:


----------



## NothingsLevel (Aug 27, 2006)

Rehabber said:


> Nothingslevel, the pattern you state is for a front wheel drive vehicle. :no: The general rule is: cross to drive wheels.:yes:


The manuals for both of my Dodge Dakotas disagree with you.


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

Typically, on a 4wd you want all 5 tires in rotation. The X rotation is ideal if, in fact, you do put it in 4wd. How many people you know with grocery-getter mall crawlers? About 97% of the ones on the road don't shift into 4wd, and these vehicle would just get into more trouble if they did. Use your manual and make sure you check the tire pressure as both axles can be different and the PSI on the tires isn't what your vehicle recommends. Also, the pressure is lower when the tires are cold, so run it before you check. You may want to get the alignment checked and grease all your zerks. Might as well check your brakes while you got the tires off.

My floor jack will lift both pumpkins off the ground just fine. Now if your Ram has IFS (independent front suspension) put the floor jack under the middle skidplate (if it is a skidplate), or under the A-arms. I'd put jackstands under it just in case your floor jack craps out.


----------



## NothingsLevel (Aug 27, 2006)

DIYtestdummy said:


> Typically, on a 4wd you want all 5 tires in rotation.


True, but unfortunately manufacturers are cutting costs by including a basic steel rim on the spare tire, instead of a matching rim. Which turns a 5-wheel rotation into a trip to the tire shop to remount and rebalance one tire. At which point you may as well have them rotate the tires while the vehicle's up on the lift.[/QUOTE]


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh man - Good point! Most tire shops will include FREE rotation with tire puchase. If you have Discount Tire Co. in your area go there to buy tires - they will take care of you. I think Pep Boys might do the same.

I have custom MT Alcoa rims with an OEM spare. The spare stays in the Jeep during rotation. It's worn down enough to fit in the spare location aired down. Of course, my tires are oversized! I'll have to get an external rack when I go up to 36" tires.


----------

